# My bivvy on the South Downs



## maurice (29 Sep 2008)

Sunny weekend, bikes, bivvy bags and the South Downs equals the following...

Setting out






Sunset





Bivvy/tarp setup





Morning wake-up views















Pretty awesome sleeping under the stars and waking up above the clouds.

Leaving bivvy site


----------



## trio25 (29 Sep 2008)

Looks great, I really want to go bivvying at some point. I now have a bivvy so its just time and weather that I am waiting for.


----------



## Crackle (29 Sep 2008)

A picture paints a thousand words.

Love the way you've got the tarp setup. Was it cold at night this time of year?


----------



## maurice (29 Sep 2008)

Thanks. 

It's getting nippier, but once in your sleeping bag it's fine. My down bag was actually a bit warm, I had to take my fleece off as I was overheating in there.


----------



## Panter (29 Sep 2008)

Wow  thanks for sharing those, they're really lovely pictures.


A mate of mine was on about doing this only yesterday, I've sent him the link to this, he'll really appreciate it 


You wouldn't think for a moment that those views can be found in the South east


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Sep 2008)

THAT is what it is ALL about. Good on you Maurice!!! Thread of the year as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dodgy (29 Sep 2008)

Inspirational.


----------



## mondobongo (29 Sep 2008)

Great pictures, its been a long long time since I did a Bivvy.


----------



## maurice (29 Sep 2008)

Thanks everyone!

It was a very memorable weekend and I'd do it again in a heartbeat, it was one of those where everything went right and just clicked.


----------



## Trillian (29 Sep 2008)

what do you do with the bikes to prevent theft? or is it not a problem as you're in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## maurice (29 Sep 2008)

Our shelter was held up by the bikes, so we were hoping one of us would notice if someone let it down.

We weren't really noticeable until sunrise, when we were drifting in and out of sleep, so it wasn't too big of a window in which they could have got taken.

Used the old bivvy principle of "arrive late, leave early".


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2008)

Love the photos, and inspiration but it looks cold I think I would need a new sleeping bag.


----------



## GilesM (30 Sep 2008)

Looks perfect, hopefully that's the motivation I need to do something similar, but as I live in Scotland, I may chicken out and wait until next spring.

Giles


----------



## AndyM78 (30 Sep 2008)

I love being out first thing, makes you feel kinda smug that all the lazy people are missing out! Top pics by the way, i'm hoping to bivvy round the isle of wight before winter really arrives!!


----------

